# What is the best place to study kung fu in London or anywhere near Hertfordshire?



## Earthsnake (May 8, 2015)

I'm 25 years old and I want to start studying kung fu intesively. I really want to reach a high level of proficiency and I'm prepared to study it for many years. And no, I haven't thought of a particular style yet...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2015)

What schools/teachers are realistically available to you?


----------



## Earthsnake (May 8, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> What schools/teachers are realistically available to you?



What do you mean 'realistically available' to me? You mean in terms of distance?


----------



## Tez3 (May 8, 2015)

Google


----------



## Earthsnake (May 8, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Google



Souerpuss


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2015)

Earthsnake said:


> What do you mean 'realistically available' to me? You mean in terms of distance?



yup


----------



## Earthsnake (May 8, 2015)

I live in Hertfordshire so anything in that county or London, Bedfordshire, Cambrigeshire, and Essex. Which schools/trainers would you recommend in those areas?


----------



## Tez3 (May 8, 2015)

Earthsnake said:


> Souerpuss



Why? I googled for you and if you click on the link it gives plenty of choice, it also gives XS ( who is in the US) a chance to see what is available and give an opinion. Sorry I tried to help.


----------



## Earthsnake (May 8, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Why? I googled for you and if you click on the link it gives plenty of choice, it also gives XS ( who is in the US) a chance to see what is available and give an opinion. Sorry I tried to help.



Oh I didn't realize it was a link. Sorry.


----------



## Tez3 (May 8, 2015)

Earthsnake said:


> Oh I didn't realize it was a link. Sorry.




Ok no worries, this is an American based site so most people won't know where you are, XS is very wise and knows most things CMA related so while he may not know the instructors or actual school he will still know what they do and what their lineage is.


----------



## mograph (May 8, 2015)

If you're willing to look into the Qigong/Taijiquan/Yiquan side, consider Lam Kam Chuen. I haven't trained with him, but I like his books.

NEWs EVENTs


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 8, 2015)

Redshaw's Tai Chi. Look it up.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2015)

mograph said:


> If you're willing to look into the Qigong/Taijiquan/Yiquan side, consider Lam Kam Chuen. I haven't trained with him, but I like his books.
> 
> NEWs EVENTs



My understanding is that Lam Kam Chuen is very good. We do have an long time poster on MY that use to train with him


----------



## senseidave2005 (May 9, 2015)

I have a colleague in Hampshire that was big in the Lua Gar Kung fu system he now runs the fighting Falcons out of Andover Hants.
You could give him a call and ask his advice directly.... I'm in the states, his name is Gordon Mitchell. Tell him Dave Wilson in Florida told you to call... You can search him on face book also... Hope this helps... Hope I spelt his Kung fu right.... It's less about the system and more about the quality of how the material is shared... Good luck remember it's about the journey more than the destination... 

David 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthsnake (May 15, 2015)

What places would you guys and girls recommend for Wing Chun and Southern Praying Mantis? Also, is it true that Southern Praying Mantis involves weapons training to?


----------



## East Winds (May 17, 2015)

Yes, Lam Kam Chuen (Shaftsbury Avenue, London) is indeed excellent. However I would find it hard to go past Dan Docherty's school.
Very best wishes


----------



## clfsean (May 17, 2015)

Not sure about your transportation, but 45 minutes north of Hertfordshire in Bedford is David Rogers' Rising Crane Train your body. Free your mind ... hard to go wrong there.


----------



## VT_Vectis (May 22, 2015)

Hello mate,

There's quite  a few different wing chun classes available in London and it's outskirts, but, being a practitioner of the Wong Shun Leung lineage myself, I'd recommend A.B.M.V.T London with classes available in several locations.  They're affiliated with Ernie Barrios.

The website is here; 
WSL WING CHUN LONDON

Think the website is being redesigned so try searching on FB.

Good luck in your search, mate.


----------



## Earthsnake (May 31, 2015)

Which of these two places would you guys say is 'better': 

Shaolin Temple UK Shaolin Temple UK

OR

Shaolin Temple Academy


The first one says it's 'an official emissary' of the Shaolin temple in China.


----------



## Mikeitup (Aug 24, 2015)

Paul Whitrod in Stratford East London.


----------

